# Understanding Elevations



## Anti-wingnut

ACHOA said:


> But back to the question, or did it get answered and I missed it. What are you building with a 47' 5-5/8" Hole.


Probably a parking garage.


----------



## izzy

My guess is that the hole is not 47' deep but that is the difference in the excavated sub grade to the finish floor. Finish floor may be 20' out of the ground on that particular structure.


----------

